
IKEA Hackers – How to make a bookcase secret door - invalidusernam3
https://www.ikeahackers.net/2019/01/secret-door-billy-bookcase.html
======
GretchenKlein91
This is awesome, although I'm not a fan of the mirrors. Why didn't you take
out the other door?

